# G. pulchripes enclosure | first attempt



## CBickert (Aug 1, 2014)

This is my first attempt at a real enclosure.
This particular enclosure is housing a 3" G. pulchripes and is 11.7" x 7.6" x 8"
I did my best to mimic the grassland of the chaco region in Chile and South America.

Here I cut fake grass that I bought from Hobby Lobby to fit the enclosure and then hot glued it to the bottom. I also glued a small pice of cork bark to the side so it would not cave in on him/her.




I then filled the enclosure with ecoearth and packed it in. I tried to create a low spot which would be for the wet area, and then a dry area by the cave at a higher elevation. I also added some moss, some rocks, and a large water bowl.




I think it turned out okay for the first attempt. I have 8 other slings that in the next year will be needing an appropriately large enclosures where I can have some fun. I saw some awesome hanging vines today at Hobby Lobby that would be perfect for some of my arboreal Ts. 

Here he/she is after I put him/her back in. I hope he/she will excavate and make it his/her own. Also I need help sexing it. To me it looks like a female. I posted a photo on the sexing area of the forum but no reply yet. If you could go over and take a look that would be great!! Thanks!! 










More to come later! My next large rehouse will be a G. Rosea RCF. Plan on doing a nice little desert theme.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## samatwwe (Aug 5, 2014)

That enclosure looks great! I'd recommend putting some more rocks in the water dish just in case. Also make sure it's not damp in there for him/her. It looks awesome though!


----------



## skippydude (Aug 6, 2014)

Very nice, this is the Taj Mahal compared to my basic hide and water dish set ups.

I use a water dish too for pulchripes, but there is no need for a wet area for this species

Other than weighing it down and making it harder to flip over, I personally don't understand the rocks in the water dish theory. Tarantulas don't drown, feeders do. Prey items should be removed, if not eaten, instead of left in the enclosure to drown.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 7, 2014)

Groovy looking !


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Aug 7, 2014)

skippydude said:


> ...I personally don't understand the rocks in the water dish theory...


It also prevents spiders from dunking their faces into the dish, and draining the whole thing in one go. This way, they'd have to sip the thing!


----------



## skippydude (Aug 7, 2014)

edgeofthefreak said:


> It also prevents spiders from dunking their faces into the dish, and draining the whole thing in one go. This way, they'd have to sip the thing!


Too funny, lmfao!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zigana (Aug 8, 2014)

Very nice enclosure set up.


----------



## Mello (Aug 8, 2014)

Beautiful! I wish I could live in there


----------



## NewAgePrimal (Aug 10, 2014)

Just got done rehousing my 3" g. pulchripes. Your enclosure looks way better.


----------

